# Can Anyone tell me why my car stereo is doing this?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It looks as if a bulb on the back light of the display has burned out. In theory, it is serviceable in many cases but requires considerable electronics familiarity.


----------



## Sojumonkey (Aug 15, 2013)

that makes sense. I do my own computer repair, but I don't think I feel like disassembling my car stereo.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Try adjusting dimmer. Cluster panel dimmer adjusts head unit same time on many cars.


----------



## Sojumonkey (Aug 15, 2013)

ukrkoz said:


> Try adjusting dimmer. Cluster panel dimmer adjusts head unit same time on many cars.



The dimmer next to the headlights and trunk release?

yea I did try that :wink2:

I've been driving this car for 10 years! I'd be a sorry sob if I didn't know where the dimmer was. lol


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

was worth asking. many have no clue and maybe it's not controlling head unit on your vehicle. does on mine.


----------



## Sojumonkey (Aug 15, 2013)

ukrkoz said:


> was worth asking. many have no clue and maybe it's not controlling head unit on your vehicle. does on mine.


Agreed, When I was repairing weapons for the Air Force we always start with the least expensive / most obvious parts first. The same applies to computers!

Thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Try adjusting dimmer. Cluster panel dimmer adjusts head unit same time on many cars.


Ayuh,... My dash light dimmer controls the radio screen too,....

Also, when I turn the headlights on, the radio dims,... _Alot_,....


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

What yr, make, and model is this? Is this a stock radio? But it seems to me that it's in the radio. :vs_cool:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, definitely reminds me of my 1986 LeBaron that had very much so looking display and indeed, some of those lights will go bad. Simply burnt out or something. 
A modest amount of about $150 will get you a very nice modern Pioneer head unit with all kinds of blows and whistles, OP.


----------



## cmorales (Jan 12, 2016)

Sojumonkey said:


> Can I just replace a fuse or something?
> 
> During the day you can't see the station and time at all.
> The numbers you can see are only visible in pitch darkness and are not nearly as bright as they seem in the picture.


How old your car stereo?

You should bring your car stereo in Service for repair the LCD.


----------

